# Chicken & brown rice soup recipe - good for the tummy area



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

*CHICKEN SOUP, GARLIC & ONION STYLE*

(Yes, I changed the name too!)

- Updated on 1/22/2018 -

Ingredients:

Chicken with skin still on (thighs or legs), at least 6 to 8 pieces

Garlic - 2 whole medium size cloves (not just a section of a clove), cut up.

Sweet potato (two or three, medium size)

Celery (several stalks, about 3 or 4)

Jalapeno pepper (medium size, just 1)

Tomatoes (1 medium size)

Onions: two or three, medium sized, the brown-skinned (sometimes yellow) kind. The kind that can make you cry.

`````````````````
Blend with water:
Ginger root
Carrots

`````````````````````````
Fresh ground pepper (85 grinds)
Oregano (200 shakes)
3 heaping teaspoons of salt (preferably sea salt)
Basil leaves (50 shakes)

``````````````````````````````````
Parsley (the whole thing you buy at the grocery store)

Spinach (half a bag)

Brown rice (three cups)

Sweet corn in can (with no salt or sugar added)

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

What else you'll need:

Soup pot with lid. My pot is 9 inches high by 10 inches wide. Enamel. (You could use a bigger size though, but not smaller. The ingredients are many and would get too packed together.)

Elongated mixing-type spoon. Metal. (No holes in it.)

Soup ladle.

*Cooking directions:*

You will be chopping and cooking your vegetables at the same time.

Start by rinsing off the chicken. Enough pieces to cover the bottom portion of your soup pot completely. Around 6, maybe more. Put the rinsed-off chicken into the pot, then fill it about 1/3rd of the way with cold water. Turn burner on high, put pot with chicken in it on burner. Leave lid* OFF.*

Start chopping up the ingredients in the order listed above. Cut everything as small as you can. WATCH OUT FOR YOUR FINGERS. I have the vegetables listed in that particular order so the harder-to-cook stuff goes in first and gets cooked more. Note: *DO NOT PUT ANY OF YOUR VEGETABLES IN THE POT YET!!!!! *Set them aside when cut up.

Make sure to frequently *SCRAPE THE BOTTOM OF THE POT* with your long spoon so nothing (in this case the chicken) gets stuck sticking there!!! *(Critical.) *This is more important than just stirring the pot. SCRAPE IT. (Unless of course you're using a Teflon soup pot. You don't wanna scrape that.)

After about 15? minutes or so, you should see some whitish-brownish icky colored stuff floating on the top of your water in your pot, from the chicken. Scoop it out with a large spoon and throw it away. Do this two or three times. (Two should probably be enough.)

Add your vegetables that you have already chopped up to your soup.

This is when I blend my carrots and ginger root. Yes, of course with some water, but not a lot. If you don't have a blender make sure to cut them up fine, as they can be a bit of a test to digest if you have IBS. Pour blended ingredients into your soup.

After that is the best time to add your spices, listed above. Why? The soup won't be so hot because you just poured in the carrots and ginger root with cooler water in from the blender.

Note: When cutting up the onions (yes take skin off of them) it is a good idea to put an additional burner on high, as it TOTALLY helps cut down on the fumes/eyes tearing up. (Great trick!)

When you have all your ingredients in now is the time to add HOT water if need be... Keep the water level a good two inches away from the top of the pot, or you'll risk boiling over. *Do NOT add any water while you are cooking,* even if the level goes down a bit, which it will. Why? This will potentially make some of your ingredients stick to the bottom of the pot and may burn down there, which is the kiss of death. (I learned this the hard way, but finally figured it out.)

When everything is in, water level is good&#8230;.. now is the time to lower your flame. You do not want to boil your soup, you want to simmer it. Maybe call it a 'slight boil,' but NOT boiling. You can burn it that way too. Remember, low flame.

Time to finally put on the lid. Your soup will get hotter with the lid on, so make sure the flame is low, watch the simmer and adjust accordingly (!).

*After everything is in and the lid is on? It should be done in an hour. WRITE THE TIME DOWN.*

Again:

THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IS TO KEEP SCRAPING THE BOTTOM OF YOUR POT with your large spoon. If one of the ingredients sticks on the bottom and burns you're gonna smell it and taste it..... It ruins the soup, at least somewhat. SO SCRAPE at least EVERY TEN MINUTES OR SO. (The soup should 'naturally' stir itself from the simmering/slight boil.)

After you are finished cooking, leave your soup on the stove on a cool burner for several hours, about 6. When the pot is still warm to the touch wash your hands, prepare to dig deep and take out all the bones, skin & cartilage you can and throw it away, then refrigerate your soup. Have a garbage can real close by for this, because stuff will drip.

Note: You don't want to go out on a first date - or even possibly a second one - after having this soup. It has a strong yet delicious garlic/onion smell. It should be kind to your stomach and it's also great for your body. (Hey-now!)

Enjoy!

P.S.

I posted this below, but just in case you don't get that far? Easiest way to peel your garlic (I personally use a empty glass coffee can, with lid on):






​


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I wanted to post ^that^ for awhile, but never did. It's one of the few things that is kind to my stomach // intestinal area. I have a bowl or two of it every day, unless it's the summer (too hot for soup). Let me know if anyone tries it!


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

thanks a million!sounds soooo good!


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

But everyday,doesnt it bore you after a while?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

mmmm--sounds delicious! your soup has so many yummy and good-for-you ingredients! i bet it smells terrific while cooking, too.

...now if only i weren't such a lazy cook...who knows--maybe this will motivate even me...

thanks!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Nuffa said:


> But everyday, doesn't it bore you after a while?


Yes, but it's nice on my innards and super-nutritious, so like everything else I like to do in life I'll keep doing it (in this case eating it) until I get sick of it and then that's it for awhile.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Just in case anyone wants to make this, this....






...is a great way to peel garlic really quickly. Note: You can also use a glass jar with a lid to shake it up in. I used a large metal bowl and dinner plate, acting as a lid over it.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks, Flossy! I love garlic but sure have a hard time peeling it lol...this is a great idea!

....i'm such a lazy cook but i still do plan to make your soup--it looks so incredibly yummy especially now with the cold weather here.....

new years resolution: making your soup!!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I took about a month or two off from making it, mainly because peeling the garlic was such a pain (and I get sick of smelling like that and the onions).

At my new job we are allowed to snack on stuff all day at our desks, and there is a lot of junk food around that I get offered and I eat. I said to myself, "I need to put some nutrition into me again" and since my body really can't handle raw fruits and veggies too much, I made some of my soup. My body loves my soup, I must say.

The garlic peeling trick is GREAT, it saved me a lot of time. It's noisy as sin though, if you use a metal bowl to get the skin off.

-I'm off to Fitworks to lift weights.

Good luck and happy 2015!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's a wonderful idea--taking it to work--yum...

and good for you--lifting weights! sounds like you're getting the new year off to a great start!

happy 2015!


----------



## balancedgrub (Jul 13, 2014)

Yum! Yum! Great Share


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

your garlic tip works great, Flossy. i tried it yesterday. thanks!


----------



## Pattijean (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi, your soup sounds great! However, with my IBS-D, I'm now sure how it will go down (so-to-speak). I've been told by my specialist (and sort of by my regular gastro gal) that I cannot tolerate onions and garlic as well as any "hot" spices. I don't have to eat a "bland" diet (unless I am having a set back...an occasional thing will me which will sometimes end me up in the hospital), but I have to watch very carefully what I eat. I like the veggies in the soup and the chicken and rice. I'm going to try it with my own variation of mild spices.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Pattijean said:


> Hi, your soup sounds great! However, with my IBS-D, I'm now sure how it will go down (so-to-speak). I've been told by my specialist (and sort of by my regular gastro gal) that I cannot tolerate onions and garlic as well as any "hot" spices. I don't have to eat a "bland" diet (unless I am having a set back...an occasional thing will me which will sometimes end me up in the hospital), but I have to watch very carefully what I eat. I like the veggies in the soup and the chicken and rice. I'm going to try it with my own variation of mild spices.


For me, the garlic & onions are what help my stomach, me thinks.... Everything is cooked very well..... But I know for some they can be a pain in the butt (no pun intended!).


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Don't mean to toot my own horn here, but I will anyhow: I haven't made any of my soup in about two months, but just made a pot of it yesterday. Yummy!!! Not sure if it helps my chronic constipation anymore, but it does nourish my body.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--it's full of so many good, healthy ingredients


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

It's too bad none of ya live a little closer, this will be done soon. I'd invite ya'll right over!

This pot just might be it until it gets cold out again.

This seems to be the easiest food for my insides.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

omg that looks yummy! enjoy!


----------



## LuvTheLoo (Apr 4, 2015)

Flossy

Yum. Garlic? I am there man. Fedex is great for next day air. LoL.

Vince


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks, Vince.

Some people are afraid to make it here because of the high garlic and onion content, and it goes against that fodmap??? diet (or whatever it's called).

Everything is so overcooked (it's soup!) it doesn't do anything bad to my stomach at all. Nothing of the sort. When they are cooked well (or raw if you can handle it), garlic and onions are one of the most nutritional things you can put into your body.


----------



## LuvTheLoo (Apr 4, 2015)

Flossy

welcome. how are you today? Thnks i would love to try it. I have printed the recipe out.

ttyl

Vince


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm good at the moment. (Yesterday was BAD.) Took some senna-lax and docusate sodium (a stool softener) yesterday, went boo-boo once already. Debating on whether to go into work this morning or not. Maybe not, it's optional for me on Saturdays.... But no work = less pay, obviously.

Over & out.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

It may be 80-something degrees out here now (finally warm again!) and too hot for this, but my body has been telling me all week I need some of my delicious TNT dynamite chicken & brown rice soup. I can't wait till it's done.

Have a good weekend everyone. GO CAVS!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Just put on a 'vat' on my infamous chicken soup. My garlic didn't smell as good as it usually does when I first cut it open this time. (Ut-oh???) Also it was hard to peel, perhaps because it wasn't as fresh as it usually is? It wasn't bad but it did smell a bit off, so I used less of it and used a bit more onions this time.

Odd with the garlic... I even bought the more expensive loose kind so this wouldn't happen, but I don't know how to tell good garlic from bad garlic in the first place. How do ya?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, I'm a cookin' a nice-sized vat of my ol' chicken & brown rice soup again, only this time I tweaked the ingredients a little bit:

I used one whole clove of garlic (cut up, of course) instead of two, put in a little bit extra ginger root in this time (gives it a nice twang) and also used a whole "....thing?" (what is it called?) of parsley, instead of just half a one. I really like the extra parsley, I've been using extra for about a month now.

I don't meant to toot my own horn, but super yummy! (Hey-now!)


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Just made another pot this afternoon. I've been eating my soup religiously for the past year, at least one bowl a day. High in nutrients and since it's cooked well, easy to digest.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Unfortunately I will not try it as I am embarked on a life-long experiment of trying individual ingredients one by one to crack down this IBS problem.

I must say it looks delicious and super healthy.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

That is a good idea!

It is delicious and super healthy!







I think I'm addicted to it! I really love the garlic and onions in it. And believe it or not, it's easy on the insides because everything is cooked so well.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

The last couple of months I have slightly changed my soup recipe: Now I don't use thyme anymore, as the fresh stuff I found too veiny and hard to cut up. I cannot tell I'm not using it anymore (good)!

Also, I now quickly blend my ginger root and carrots in a bit of water, then add them to the soup mix. Ginger root is VERY slow to cook and the carrots are easier to digest when they're blended up instead of just chopped up.

I'm cookin' some now. (Hey-now!)


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I tried ginger -> trouble
Oregano -> trouble
Garlic -> trouble

But there is hope. I introduced psyllium and I hope it allows me to tolerate more foods. Those three I mentioned are "medicine foods" so it would be great to have them in my diet.


----------



## Clair.gale (Mar 2, 2016)

This sounds so delicious you had me at garlic and ginger!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm going to try to go soup-free for the first time in about a year? or so, give or take. I'll try it for about a week. I know when it warms up outside the garlic and onion smell can permeate my skin. I don't want to scare all the girls away from me this summer!

Seinfeld fans, remember when Kramer decided he had "the Kavorka" (meaning too attractive, I think?) and wore garlic around his neck to keep away the girls? lol!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--i had forgotten about that one--thanks for reminding me lol too funny.

oh that's too bad that you have to go soup-free....your soup sounds so good. i'm surprised to hear that the garlic permeates the skin like that.

i used to work with someone who sometimes wore garlic around her neck--some health reason--can't remember exactly what....


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> oh yes--i had forgotten about that one--thanks for reminding me lol too funny.
> 
> oh that's too bad that you have to go soup-free....your soup sounds so good. i'm surprised to hear that the garlic permeates the skin like that.
> 
> i used to work with someone who sometimes wore garlic around her neck--some health reason--can't remember exactly what....


Garlic around her neck? Wow. That's kinda crazy, eh?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

she was really into natural healing, natural remedies etc...

the garlic around the neck is supposed to help ward off sickness--colds and flu. which i guess it would in a way because it would sure keep other people away from you.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> she was really into natural healing, natural remedies etc...
> 
> the garlic around the neck is supposed to help ward off sickness--colds and flu. which i guess it would in a way because it would sure keep other people away from you.


I'm thinking she wore it to 'ward off evil.'

Why do people wear garlic around their necks?

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071023105230AAkbYLO


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yeah could be that, too---to ward off the evil and draconian supervisors we had there at work lol....


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I broke down and made more of my soup today. I really think it (garlic & onions) helps me digest food and helps me with other - how shall we say? 'unmentionable problems.' lol


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh good--i'm glad you have some soup. if it helps, it's good


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

I think it's also the warm liquids that are helping u potty flossy.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Nuffa said:


> I think it's also the warm liquids that are helping u potty flossy.


I think so too, but up that a notch to hot.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> oh good--i'm glad you have some soup. if it helps, it's good


My body loves garlic and honestly? Sometimes I crave it. Not horribly, but you know.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes. Eat chicken soup. It's good for you. And invite your friends.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

This nicotine gum has me pumped up and posting like a madman! Just wanted to say I had a much better BM this morning after a few bowls of my soup yesterday and one this morning. "All hail garlic!"


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh terrific--the soup helped!! hooray!!!

does the nicotine gum help you go at all? way back when, when i was smoking, a cigarette after breakfast always helped me go.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Quoting ...

Clinical studies have identified organic sulfur-containing compounds (OSCs) from allium vegetables (such as garlic and onions) as potentially beneficial in preventing many diseases, including infections, cardiovascular and metabolic affections, cancers and related indispositions.11
One study observed that garlic has been used for treating infections for thousands of years in many areas of the world, including Egypt, India, China and Greece. Its antibacterial, antibiotic, antiseptic, antiviral and antifungal benefits are due, at least in part, to the sulfur. As reported in the Saudi Pharmaceutical Journal:

Garlic has historically been used to treat earaches, leprosy, deafness, severe diarrhea, constipation and parasitic infections, and to lower fever, fight infections and relieve stomach aches.

The most compelling evidence [is] that garlic and related sulfur constituents can suppress cancer risk and alter the biological behaviour of tumors. Experimentally, garlic and its associated sulfur components are reported to suppress tumor incidence in breast, colon, skin, uterine, esophagus and lung cancers.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

The only problem with cooking with garlic is it is strong, the smell comes out your breath & even your pores. I was at Fitworks a few months back and this one lady was very nice and said, "It smells like soup!" lol

I try to stay about 10 to 20 yards (







) away from everyone when I make a fresh pot of it, because for the first few days I know the smell is that strong. (Yes, I'm exaggerating.







) I love the taste of garlic, though. Same with onions. (Both cooked well.)


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

It might be about 90 degrees out, but still? I'm currently brewin' a fresh vat of my infamous chicken soup. It keeps me healthy, I gotta have it.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I added onions and brown rice to my diet. I am closer to your soup.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

it's never too hot for your soup, Flossy


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

jaumeb said:


> I added onions and brown rice to my diet. I am closer to your soup.


Good.

I don't know why some people are afraid to put garlic and onions in soup. Raw garlic is in Dr. Schulze's Intestinal Formula # 1. If it's cooked properly, it shouldn't be hard to digest, but just the opposite.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

First day in AGES I didn't have any of my soup for breakfast. Frank from Franklin Formulas asked me to have two bowls a day of it and personally? That's too much for me. It takes the enjoyment out of it. Plus, it's too hot out for that much soup.

That's it.

...UNTIL NEXT TIME.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't mind eating soup in summer. And I have introduced garlic in my diet which means I am getting closer to your soup.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Garlic gets addicting... I love it!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh i love it too.







. i hope adding garlic into your diet works out ok for you, Jaumeb.

i like soup in the summertime too but i don't know about two bowls of it a day (any time of the year). might be a little too much soup for me, i think.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Cooked a new vat of soup last night. I have cooking it down to a T these days!

I really love it. Just one bowl a day is good.










Please take note: That amber light you see? It was an empty Dr. Schultze Intestinal Formula # 1 bottle. I soaked it, razored-off the label, drilled a couple of holes in the lid and added a few electronics. Now it's an amber night-light. (Hey-now!) I have three of them always on when I go to bed, this way when I gotta use the bathroom and it's dark out (and in!) there is no harsh light to turn on and frazzle me.

...And speaking of going to bed, it's bedtime for Bonzo.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I am also very sensitive to light. The light in my bedroom is also an amber night light and I use the twilight app to dimm the the light of my smartphone.

I use a pressure cooker and cook twice a day.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh wow, flossy--brilliant idea with the IF #1 bottle--sheer genius !

maybe you should tell the Dr Schultz company about your idea--not only does their product work well but even the bottle is useful


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> oh wow, flossy--brilliant idea with the IF #1 bottle--sheer genius !
> 
> maybe you should tell the Dr Schultze company about your idea--not only does their product work well but even the bottle is useful


I forgot to mention - my amber Dr. Schultze nightlights? Well, they are patent pending.







That's right! Use my idea? I want my cut!







$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

smart guy


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Presently cooking a nice-size 'vat' of my chicken soup. I don't have a ventilation fan over my stove so my eyes burn a bit from the onions and garlic whenever I cook it. I gotta blink a lot while cooking! (I really do.)

If you have trouble digesting raw fruits and vegetables like me, this is the way to go, me thinks. Cook the s___ outta it and get your nutrition in that way. IMHO.

....Back to the stove.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I use a pressure cooker. And lately I buy red onions which seem to be milder.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sounds delicious, both of you


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I've been having a bowl of my soup every morning for so long I said to myself, "What would happen if I didn't have it for a few days?" I ran out of it yesterday, so I think I'm going to wait a few days to make anymore, just to see how my intestines respond. I've read many posts where people say not to eat garlic & onions if you have CC, but I always do...

Right now? I can definitely feel my intestines at work (or NOT at work! Ha-ha!). It's not bad at all. Just a little clumpy.

This should be interesting, at least to me. I definitely didn't boo-boo as much as I normally do.

Note: There is garlic in my I.F. # 1, but it certainly pails in comparison of how much is in my soup.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh dear--hope you don't go into soup withdrawal























soup would be great on these cool mornings we've been having.

i love garlic. and onions too. they never bothered my C. the garlic/onions no-no is a fodmap thing. i've googled "garlic and constipation" and a lot of websites say it is a natural remedy for C.... looks like opinions vary on this.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Day two, no soup: Me thinks my intestines run a lot better with my soup inside me. I think I'm gonna make some more in the next day or two. Plus, the temperature is dropping and lots of people get sick whenever that happens. I had a sore throat for a few weeks a few weeks back, but besides that? I cannot remember the last time I was sick since I started having a bowl of my soup every day, it's been years and years. Something to be said about that!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--your soup has curative powers!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> oh yes--your soup has curative powers!


Yes, it sure seems to!









....But on the other hand, and in the last two days without soup? Much less incomplete evacuation, which I like.

Now I don't know what to do. Perhaps I'll wait another day or two to make soup, see how this all goes down (pun unintended).


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I noticed I'm a lot more thirsty in the mornings without my soup, both pre and post BM's.

I tried a new (actually ancient) herbal substance about 3 months ago called *shilajit.*










It looks like bong resign (for those of you who know what that is







) and kinda tastes and smells like it too. The best way to discribe the taste? Not good! Bad. Anyhow, it's supposed to be great for your body and give you energy. I bought some, liked it and then bought a nine month supply of it. I used it all up *in less than 6 weeks.* LOL!!! Now that's an addict for ya!

The whole time I was taking it I was not thirsty even one time in the mornings, like I usually am.

Not buying anymore - too poor to and I use it up too quickly, but it was fun trying it out.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's interesting about the silajit. never heard of it before ...

and oh yes, i remember bong resin..









your soup experiment is interesting, too... i wonder why your soup seems to cause incomplete evacuation????


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm starting to get it incomplete evacuation again - my usual 3 or 4 BM's within a two or three hour time frame and still no soup. I guess it isn't the soup then, after all.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh that's too bad... you're right--it's not the soup...


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I am cooking a big vat of my soup right now. Mmmmmm! Can't wait! My body needs the nutrition, me thinks. It has too much good stuff in it to just let go (stop eating), and I certainly can't eat a lot of it raw. Raw fruits and veggies is what gave me CC in the first place!









"If I could turn back time."


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh good--so glad you're back on your soup! you're right--it's got loads of nutrition and it's good for you. "soup is good food" like they say and you have a terrific recipe!


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

This really sounds good Flossy. I'm going to try it (minus the sweet potato

Thank you so much for the tip.

Also, thank you so much for the garlic peeling tip, I never knew about that one. Thank you.

Sounds yummy, will be trying it.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

acureisoutthere said:


> This really sounds good Flossy. I'm going to try it (minus the sweet potato
> 
> Thank you so much for the tip.
> 
> ...


Sweet potato definitely helps with the flavor of the soup.

I now add 3 cups of brown rice and just one tomato, or two small ones. I also blend the carrot and ginger first, with water - it makes it cook much softer and it is much easier to digest that way, rather then just being cup up, like everything else.

The garlic peeling tip is great, yes? Just shake violently about 100 times, works like a charm and definitely saves time.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

acureisoutthere said:


> This really sounds good Flossy. I'm going to try it (minus the sweet potato
> 
> Thank you so much for the tip.
> 
> ...


I just updated the ingredients and directions, especially for ya! I tweaked this soup recipe for a long time and after several years? It's really good now.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Just cooked a big pot of my infamous garlic & onion style chicken soup....Had 3 bowls of it already today. I haven't had any in a few days and had to make up for it!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sounds great! hopefully your wonderful soup will help you get rid of the bronchitis and help you feel better.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Ran out of my soup two or three days ago and I had to start taking two I.F. # 1's every day again to help me go now. Amazing how just a bowl of this soup a day can make BM's easier.

It's hot out now and I don't want to smell like garlic & onions all the time so I think I might take a few weeks off from making it again but I'm not sure about that. We shall see.

Have a happy holiday everybody!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's terrific that your soup helps you go! it really is a miracle soup! you should bottle it and sell it.









it's very hot here, too, with a "real feel" as they say of 100 degrees.

have a wonderful holiday, Flossy, and everyone else on here, too!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

You too Annie!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I've had bad BM's ever since I stopped with my soup, so what am I doing now? Cooking a fresh new vat of it. I wanted to stop for the summer because I know the garlic & onions smell bleed through my skin when it's hot out, but what's a poor constipated boy to do? Fact is I hate it when it's hard to go. You gotta do what you gotta do.

I thought I was doing so much better too, only taking one or two I.F. # 1's per day, but without my soup? It'll be like 3 or 4, me thinks. (I took 2 every day until today and today I took 3.)

So I'm gonna smell like garlic & onions on all the hot days, but the good outweighs the bad (unless you're standing next to me).


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yep--you gotta do what you gotta do ! that's the motto around here.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm cookin' some now! First pot since I think June? About another 45 minutes to a half an hour and it will be done. I'm sampling some now, and boy, is it good!

This soup is my legacy, it really is. One of the best things you can put into your body. I love it.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sounds like a terrific recipe--nutritious and delicious!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I see from my above post my soup almost lasted a month in the fridge! About 28 days, give or take. The trick is to keep your refrigerator as cold as possible. If stuff starts to ice up, put it back up a notch.

I just made more soup today. It'll start getting colder out sooner or later, in a few weeks people will start getting colds. But probably not me.


----------



## camera~shy (Mar 17, 2019)

This sounds really good, I'm definitely going to try this. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

camera~shy said:


> This sounds really good, I'm definitely going to try this. Thanks for sharing!!


You're welcome! Lately I add about half a shot glass full of apple cider to every bowl of soup I have, it gives it a warm taste. Love it like that.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

It's been a long time but I just finished cooking a big pot of my soup. I haven't had any since the early spring. My intestines love it, plus it's makes boo-boo time much easier.

Also it's getting colder here now and it's a perfect time to get some garlic and onions into your system, to keep colds and flu at bay. Garlic especially. It's not a definite, but it definitely helps.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--it's definitely soup weather!


----------

